# Oct. 12th race in Dyer Indiana



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Park Lane Hobbies
1080 Joliet Road (U.S.30)
Dyer Indiana
(219)-322-1123


We will be holding a Sun. race on Oct.12 it will be an addition to the normal every other fri. races.Track opens at 9 am Racing starts at 11 am.Track is a 4 lane tomy with trackmate timing and 22 volt power.3 classes with $10 entry fee which covers all 3 classes with 50% CASH payout.Classes are.
1.T-Jet open to original t-jet and jl/aw cars hard bodies any rear rim and slip-on tires any front end no traction magnets or brass pans.
2.Road Race open to afx srt or super g-plus any hard road race body(no stockcars) box stock cars with slipon tires on the srt.stock tires only on the super g-plus but you may grind them down.
3.Cup open to likelike stockcars stock exept slip-on tires and lowering of the newer style bodies the old style taurus and monte carlo remain stock this was done so the two could compete.
This is a trial race day to bring in racers that can not make the Friday races,and out of towners.We are a friendly bunch and there is always loaner cars and controllers.Come on out its worth the trip.Any questions feel dree to P.M. me,:wave:


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

I will be there. I would just like to say that if anybody is intimidated and thinks they would not be good enough to race with us, please come in and see what we are about. We (the group at Park Lane Hobbies) will give you cars and controllers to use. We will help you set your car(s) up and will explain everything you need to start slot racing with us. Our group ranges in age from about 10 years old up to around 67 years old. I have had my butt kick by the oldest and the youngest members during some of our races. I am 56 years old and I am having too much fun not to try and get some young or old blood out here with us to race.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

hope to make this one


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Just went and checked out the track yesterday. I will try and make it Sun since that is my old hobby store when I was doing my model rr, too bad I dont live 5 blocks away anymore 

Anyway this will be my first time raceing so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Rick or Verb ...one of you guys PLEASE email me directly a few days prior so i can try and make arrangments to come ! I am going to say i will make it barring a set back. BTW i don't have anything like an SRT setup but as you know i can help anyone who needs it with TJETS via loaners or tweeks or parts. Whatever i can do to help out i will give it a go. LMK 

Dennis :woohoo:*


----------



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

I posted an offer to the central IL. guys that if they show up with at least 4 skinny tire dirt late models we will run a 2min. special race so we can see them run, they seem like a cool class.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*race*

if i can get someone to ride with me i am gonna try to make it. are there gonna be enough racers? i dont really want to make the trip if there is a possibility that the race will not happen. (120 miles)


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

There will be enough racers!


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*race*

should be there around 10.30 ind time :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*race*

we had a good time at the race today everyone was real friendly and kind. thanks for the invite i hope to do it again sometime soon! :thumbsup:

here is the only pic i have from the race, this was the CITRO DLM race that was held in a IROC race format for $20.00 which was won by John V. Good job John! :thumbsup:

i will have the race video up soon, so stay tuned !


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Wish I could have made it ! Next time for sure.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Very nice time sunday . The guys as allways were very fun to race with and i really enjoyed myself. Congrats to Verb for his win racing the CITRO cars for the 1st time no less ! Boy i thought i had a clue how they would run for me but i have none . Seems i got smoked by everyone but laughed all the way. Glad i came and look forward to the next trip.:wave:

Dennis *


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*video*

ok here is the video ! thanks guys we had fun. my next race will be held on a sunday so maybe you can do a return trip. the drive is about 1.45 minutes, not to bad. also wally you were correct joes did have some food thnxz for the tip.


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

I wish I could have made it. Video looked good...till I got stuck in you tube land...45 min later I finally escape!


----------

